
Introducing DataFabric - prakash
http://blog.fiveruns.com/2008/7/9/introducing-data_fabric
======
sanj
This is fantastically cool. Kudos!

The one question I had, and I haven't had a chance to look at the code yet, is
if there is a way to query multiple dbs at once, at least for simple queries.
Ideally in parallel.

------
simianstyle
I'm still kind of new to this, would somebody mind explaining to me the pro's
and con's of sharding?

~~~
prakash
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=228581>

~~~
sanj
I should note that this isn't quite what I was asking for in that thread. This
requires me to touch each of my controllers to make changes and (more
dangerous) requires each web server to know about all of the DBs in question.

That's a far cry from "make it the database's problem".

------
bprater
I'd be curious how difficult it would be to migrate from a traditional setup
to this setup.

